# who wants to compare mondays?



## ET (21/10/13)

so far today, clearomizer caused dead short on my newly fixed evic, had to resolder the switch's one pin
2 atm's one after the other go offline as i try to use them
ballie swearing me for "smoking" inside checkers
checkers not selling their iceland battered onion rings anymore 
sigh, keep calm and vape in a dark corner untill monday leaves the room


----------



## Riaz (21/10/13)

i had to go to court this morning to sort out a warrant of arrest that i didnt even know about, which was since 2010.

they didnt want to allow me to renew my car license until this was sorted. 

so i went to parow court for the warrant, after paying, went next door to the traffic department to renew the disk the lady says sorry this warrant needs to be paid. i said i just paid it, she says sorry its not updated yet.

now bare in mind i have to renew this disk today as my 21day grace period expires today. so i ask her ok so now what, she says call this number. i call and the guy tells me i need to fax the proof of payment to them and the system will be updated in a few days. i said i dont have a few days, this must be done today. any whoo 

i then had to drive to greenpoint to have the admin mark removed so i can renew the disk. 

(just btw, they dont renew car license in greenpoint anymore)

then i had to go to the civic centre and finally walked out with a new car license disk

what a damn mission


----------



## ET (21/10/13)

holy crappy mondays batman, that sucks big time


----------



## Gizmo (21/10/13)

Riaz said:


> i had to go to court this morning to sort out a warrant of arrest that i didnt even know about, which was since 2010.
> 
> they didnt want to allow me to renew my car license until this was sorted.
> 
> ...



Wow that's quite intense day. I had quite a chilled day. The office is really quite at the moment. So nothing exciting


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Yeap my monday was pretty good too  Had to go to my mom cause I left my little case with all my flavours and atomisers and charger etc there on Saturday so had to go fetch it and ended up spending the whole day there  Was lovely  Also it was raining and hailing too hard for me to drive (Im a scardy cat when it comes to driving in the rain) So ended up only getting home now to a nice cooked meal by my better half  All in all was a good monday


----------

